# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Стандартное счастье: самоубийцы vs. бездетные

## Dmitry S.

Собственно, вопрос: что для общества вреднее - самоубийцы или те, кто не идет по пути стандартного счастья?

Поясню.

У общества как целого есть потребность в самосохранении. В частности, для этого оно должно восполнять себя новыми рождающимися людьми. В обществе выработались стереотипные модели проживания жизни. Стандарты счастья, так сказать. С некоторыми модификациями, стандарт счастья может выглядеть так:

1) выучиться, найти работу;
2) жениться, родить детей;
3) квартира, машина, дача, вилла, яхта - у кого насколько хватит таланта или наглости;
4) выучить/воспитать детей, не дать детишкам совершить ошибок;
5) дождаться внуков и умереть с чувством выполненного долга.

Если человек совершает самоубийство, он, конечно приносит вред обществу - уменьшает общую численность людей.
Если человек не рожает детей - он, в общем, тоже в конце концов уменьшает численность населения, но делает это как бы медленнее - и поэтому, в смысле количества людей он приносит меньший вред обществу.

И всё же, если человек НЕ идет по пути стандартного счастья - приносит ли он при этом больший вред обществу? Может быть, самоубийства это просто следствие того, что общество избавляется от неугодных - не идущим "правильным" путем? И чем обществу могли так неугодить "неправильные" люди? Какие мысли?

----------


## Black Angel

А не пойдет ли общество на три советских? В современном мире никто никому ничего не должен. Ни индивид обществу, ни наоборот

----------


## КтоЗдесь

То есть Вы полагаете, что общество каким-то образом вычисляет нестандартых индивидов и внушает им мысль о самоубийстве?
Возникает вопрос - общество - это кто? И каковы методы внушения?

Лично мне не кажется перспективным поиск внешнего врага.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Господи, Дмтирий С, ты конечно извини, но ты такую ерунду написал, даже не знаю смеяться или плакать.Иногда хочется плакать от зомбированности(читай усвоенных идей от родителей, учителей и т.д.) обычного человека...В принципе BlackAngel все сказал

----------


## Aleks

а что, любой живой человек для общества обязательно полезен? А может некоторые люди как раз меньше вреда принесут, если убьют себя или не буду порождать себе подобных))

----------


## Ophelia

Aleks, в последнее время рассматриваю интересную точку зрения, где каждый человек полезен. Может и есть какой-то "моральный урод" (прошу прощения за выражение), однако он свою роль сыграет, без него не будет мельчайшего события, которое повлечет за собой глобальные изменения в истории человечества)

----------


## виктор

Ophelia, согласен, моральные уроды должны быть в каждом коллективе, в каждой социальной сфере для оправдания амбиций других звеньев общества. Если бы не уроды - все давно бы глотку друг другу перегрызли. В мире все упорядоченно, и суицид для кого-то - попытка эту упорядоченность обмануть.

----------


## wiki

Dmitry S,что за бред. Количество людей наоборот увеличивается с каждым годом и от этого вреда намного больше. Так как раньше людей было меньше в тысячи раз и было больше свободного места для проживания, а сейчас народу столько,что если кто-то и уменьшит численность этого самого народа от этого большого вреда не будет.Просто смотря как уменьшать. Если устроить терракт и убить взрывом или ещё как-то много народу,это да,плохо,это очень плохо, а если кто-то суициднётся от безысходности или ещё по какой-то причине, то вреда от этого будет больше ему самому,так как он погубит свою жизнь и жизнь своих родных,если они есть,но ни как ни жизнь общества!

----------


## Aleks

Ophelia, типа эффект бабочки)) а я придерживаюсь точки зрения, что все в мире так, как и должно быть, и глобальные изменения, и суицид, - все полезно))

----------


## Dmitry S.

> То есть Вы полагаете, что общество каким-то образом вычисляет нестандартых индивидов и внушает им мысль о самоубийстве?
> Возникает вопрос - общество - это кто? И каковы методы внушения?
> 
> Лично мне не кажется перспективным поиск внешнего врага.


 
Да, общество вычисляет таких индивидов. Но не в том смысле, что делаются вычисления, потом поиск цели и уничтожение. А по-другому. Через стереотипы и традиции, которые человек примеряет на себя - он так определяет, успешен он или нет. Если оценка низкая - неудачник и пора в петлю, высокая - успешный человек.

Методы внушения, соответственно - самовнушение. Враг - восприятие традиционных ценностей как истины в последней инстанции, не внешний, замечу.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Да, общество вычисляет таких индивидов. Но не в том смысле, что делаются вычисления, потом поиск цели и уничтожение. А по-другому. Через стереотипы и традиции, которые человек примеряет на себя - он так определяет, успешен он или нет. Если оценка низкая - неудачник и пора в петлю, высокая - успешный человек.
> 
> Методы внушения, соответственно - самовнушение. Враг - восприятие традиционных ценностей как истины в последней инстанции, не внешний, замечу.


 И при чём тут общество в итоге? Ваш свободная воля - что примерять на себя и какие делать выводы из таких примерок. Благо, выбор стереотипов в наше время диво как велик.

Если я внутрь своего сознания своими руками втаскиваю две полярные идеи, в результате чего получаю внутренний конфликт со всем его последствиями - то общество тут ни при чём. Оно не в курсе и ему глубоко безразлична буря в отдельно взятой голове.

----------


## Игорёк

Не вижу никакой связи по вреду. Вред можно принести только если делать зло, или делать что-то себе за счет других. 
И что за зачикленность  ?! Старая баянистая песня о том что человек ничего не хочет, ему навязали всё это. Не хочешь - не делай ? какие проблемы ?

----------


## Мара

а я соглашусь, общество навязывает выгодное ему стереотипное мышление и человек не укладывающийся в определенные рамки - изгой, но не это даже самое плохое, а то, что изжить в себе эти рамки сложно

нет семьи в 30 лет? как так! ты будешь порицаем друзьями и родственниками, ты сам будешь грызть себя за то, что отношения на личном форонте не складываются и завидовать тем у кого с этим все отлично,...и это только один из примеров....

а как быть с тем, что если ты не зарабатываешь много денег и не стремишься к этому то с тобой и девушки то будут вряд ли знакомиться ибо ты не перспективен в плане создания семьи....

понравился приведенный кем то в сети пример:
_«Представь, что геймера-задрота с детства готовили именно к такой жизни. Воспитывали, чтобы он любил игры, ВСЕГДА довольствовался тем, что имеет, и считал, что это и есть идеальный образ жизни. Тогда задрот считал бы себя мега-успешным человеком, ведь он выполнил программу на 100%, и плевать бы ему было на мнения окружающих.
Но такого воспитания не бывает, о нет. В той или иной мере, каждому с детства вбивается в голову, не только родителями: источники информации самые разные, что быть путешественником (или семьянином, или карьеристом) — это здорово, это романтично, это счастье. Вот, так называемый задрот подрастает, сравнивает свой образ жизни со вбитым в голову «идеальным», видит несоответствие, батхертит.» (с)_

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Мара, такие крайности могут существовать внутри сознания. А реальный мир - он всегда богаче вариантами. Нет семьи в 30 лет? Прекрасно, тебе завидует добрая часть тех, кто обзавелся семьёй, запилен ей до предела, и разочаровался в самой идее брака. Тебя поддерживают принципиальные холостяки. "Всё правильно, музыкант должен быть один" - говорят тебе люди, полностью погружённые в творчество. "Таков твой путь к Богу, в семинарию семейных не берут" - кивает служитель культа. "При нашей работе семью заводить безответственно" - в унисон утверждают киллер и пилот-испытатель. И так далее.
Важна не ситуация, а то, как мы на неё выбираем реагировать. Сейчас ряд стереотипов "ты должен" пополнился новинками типа "бери от жизни всё". Так что, если невмоготу без шаблона, то есть из чего выбирать. 

"а как быть с тем, что если ты не зарабатываешь много денег и не стремишься к этому то с тобой и девушки то будут вряд ли знакомиться ибо ты не перспективен в плане создания семьи..."
Вы бы знали, сколько девушек готовы не то что мириться с низкой зарплатой своего возлюбленного, а просто взять на себя заботу о деньгах. У них просто уже всё есть. Им нужно только, чтобы их любили.

----------


## Мара

про девушек не соглашусь....это только так кажется - только и надо, что бы любили, а потом начнутся проблемы...я уверена) тяжело тащить на себе мужа, а потом и детей, а вся помощь от него - в любви...это утопия

Показателем «успешности» для социума является то, насколько хорошо человек умеет добиваться своих личных целей, насколько хорошие он может выбить условия, к каким удовольствиям он имеет доступ. Если эти показатели малы, «справедливое» общество, не стесняясь в выражениях, выскажет о таком человеке всё, что думает. Если это подростковый коллектив, сие проявление общественной справедливости может принимать крайние формы, во взрослом обществе всё (обычно) более тонко, но суть та же. Надо обладать изрядной выдержкой и внутренней цельностью, чтобы успешно противостоять, если живешь не как все. 

Сколько человек может себе позволить, столько он и «стоит» в глазах общества. Можешь добиться успеха — норм пацан, не можешь — фу, неудачник. Семья/успех у противоположного пола — тоже подтверждение востребованности. То есть значение имеет то, насколько эффективно ты можешь получить доступ к удовольствиям. Потому что вопрос смысла жизни остается открытым и никто не знает, в чем же еще он, кроме удовольствий...

«Часто бывает — говоришь с человеком и вроде нравятся чем-то его слова и кажется, что есть в них какая-то доля правды, а потом вдруг замечаешь, что майка на нем старая, тапки стоптанные, штаны заштопаны на колене, а мебель в его комнате потертая и дешевая. Вглядываешься пристальней, и видишь кругом незаметные прежде следы унизительной бедности, и понимаешь, что все сделанное и передуманное собеседником в жизни не привело его к той единственной победе, которую так хотелось одержать тем далеким майским утром, когда, сжав зубы, давал себе слово не проиграть, хотя и не очень еще ясно было, с кем играешь и на что. И хоть с тех пор это вовсе не стало яснее, сразу теряешь интерес к его словам, и хочется сказать ему на прощание что-нибудь приятное и уйти поскорей и заняться, наконец, делами.» (с) (Пелевин)

----------


## Dmitry S.

> И при чём тут общество в итоге? Ваш свободная воля - что примерять на себя и какие делать выводы из таких примерок. Благо, выбор стереотипов в наше время диво как велик.
> 
> Если я внутрь своего сознания своими руками втаскиваю две полярные идеи, в результате чего получаю внутренний конфликт со всем его последствиями - то общество тут ни при чём. Оно не в курсе и ему глубоко безразлична буря в отдельно взятой голове.


 В том-то и дело, что стереотипы не выбирают при помощи "свободной воли" - стереотипы встраиваются в человека обществом с самого раннего возраста. От них очень непросто избавиться волевым усилием если человек не изучал вопрос стереотипов специально. Невозможно отказаться от стереотипов за 5 минут просто переключившись на другой потому что захотел. Стереотипы зависят от того, в какой среде живешь (читай: общество). Нет никакого меню со списком вариантов чтобы кликнуть и перейти.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

ну если девушка полюбит действительно, то сколько там денег у милого будет и неважно.Много слишком что то "стандартов счастья". У меня всё на 1-м пункте заканчивается.И то, в идеале=/

----------


## Ваня :)

> Вы бы знали, сколько девушек готовы не то что мириться с низкой зарплатой своего возлюбленного, а просто взять на себя заботу о деньгах. У них просто уже всё есть. Им нужно только, чтобы их любили.


 Опять 2012...

Интиресно, что входит в понятие "чтобы их любили"? Хотя, наверное, сама КтоЗдесь в этой столь многочисленной категории девушек не числится...

----------

